# WOC: Chanel



## Curly1908 (Apr 23, 2012)

What are your favorite, must-have items from Chanel?

  	Please include your foundation shade too.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 23, 2012)

I have yet to really venture into Chanel cosmetics. I'm scared of what it will do to my wallet. I however have 1 piece the Illusion D'Ombre Long Wear Luminous Eyeshadow in Mirifique. I love this!!! From the texture to the color pay off its simply a great product.


----------



## sss215 (Apr 23, 2012)

​I really like the Perfection Lumiere foundation. The smell is amazing!!!  It's a great medium coverage foundation, and gives you a  semi matte look.  I wear it in 104 Ambre and find it applies very well with my Real Techniques Expert Face Brush.      Ambre 104 is not quite my color, so I mix a little bit of MAC ProLongwear concealer in NW50 and it's perfect!   A few people have asked me why I would pay for so much for something that isn't an exact match, and it's simply because I love the smell. It really makes me happy.  Plus, I am not finding a perfectmatch in alot of brands, I have to mix anyway; soI figured if i have to mix, the foundation might as well have another great quality about it. The smell really sold me. I think the Perfection Lumiere foundations are the darkest colors Chanel has to offer.   I really want to try a blush and a few of the nail polishes. I am taking baby steps, cause its seriously high end.


----------



## afulton (Apr 24, 2012)

*I love Chanel!*






  	I have over 15 of their glossimers.  My absolute favorite one if Giggle.  It's an everyday color.  I have the eyeshadow palatte Kaska Beige which is beautiful as well.  I use their Mat Lumiere Foundation in Chestnut.  When the Perfection Lumiere foundation came out last year, I wasn't able to find a perfect match without mixing two colors so I just stick to Mat Lumiere which is now discontinued. 

  	Their blushes are to die for.  I have Plum Attraction and Malice.  Want to get a few more as well.  I also use their skin care line.  So far it's been good for my skin.  I have a couple of things on my list from their Summer 2012 collection.


----------



## califabulous (May 6, 2012)

afulton said:


> *I love Chanel!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	tell more about your fave glossimers.  I have never purchased one and i have been getting recs from others....I am also narrowing down my first rouge allure lipstick purchase 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Im thinking about confidentielle and bagatelle but I heard bagatelle has glitters your can feel on your lips so maybe Amour or pink teaser....


----------



## cutemiauw (May 7, 2012)

What I have and love:
  	- Single eyeshadows, Safari and Fauve. I love them for an easy uncomplicated look. I could just put them on without much effort, and it looks sophisticated .
  	- Espresso eyeliner. It stays on very well! Color wise, it might not be that special, it's just a brown black kind of color... but it doesn't migrate and lasts all day on me. So it's worth it .
  	- Nailpolish, Peridot and Graphite. I find the quality is great. Both of them. It doesn't stain my fingernails. 

  	And despite what some people said about the Rouge Coco Shine being an expensive version of a lipbalm, I actually really like the finish. I have very pigmented lips and my upper lip is a different shade than my lower lip. Sometimes when I wear full coverage lipstick, it could feel quite unnatural... And although lipglosses are great for this, it's not the best option when it's windy (I have long hair and glasses). So RCS is perfect. It gives the shine of lipglosses and the lipcolor also comes through . My fav shade is Antigone.

  	I want to try the blushes!! Waiting for Malice to reach this side of the pond.

  	Hmm... I could see this is turning into a very expensive thing.....


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Oct 8, 2012)

I really want to make my first Chanel purchase soon...thinking about a lipstick, a blush, and a glossimer. any suggestions???? I like vampy lips or pretty opaque colors.


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 8, 2012)

Go for the Rouge Allure line of lipsticks. Can't go wrong there. As for blush, I love Malice, In Love and Imprevu.


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 8, 2012)

I love the Rouge Allure lipsticks and nail polishes. I'm about to venture into the Glossimers thanks to shontay and a few other members. I swatched some today and I'm sold. For vampy lips try Rouge Allure Lipstick 109 Rouge Noir. It's not instantly opaque when you apply it, but you can build up its intensity.


----------



## luvlydee (Aug 4, 2013)

i need a bit of help deciding which illusion d'ombre to get... 

  	i am already going to get mirifique first (black with sparkle) but as for my second one i want to have that 'wet look' on my lids so I have narrowed it down to 
  	Convoitise, Apparence, & Emerveille.

  	I have Maybelline's Bold Gold and I am scared that one of these might look to similar to that.
  	any suggestions???

  	For Ref: I am mac face and body c6, and between syracuse and tahoe in nars. Thanks!!!


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 4, 2013)

luvlydee said:


> i need a bit of help deciding which illusion d'ombre to get...   i am already going to get mirifique first (black with sparkle) but as for my second one i want to have that 'wet look' on my lids so I have narrowed it down to  Convoitise, Apparence, & Emerveille.  I have Maybelline's Bold Gold and I am scared that one of these might look to similar to that. any suggestions???  For Ref: I am mac face and body c6, and between syracuse and tahoe in nars. Thanks!!!


  I love, love, love Apparence. I use it as just a wash alone on my lids. It's so beautiful. It's not totally opaque, but can be built up. It's adds shine and lights up the entire face. Go with that!


----------



## luvlydee (Aug 4, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> I love, love, love Apparence. I use it as just a wash alone on my lids. It's so beautiful. It's not totally opaque, but can be built up. It's adds shine and lights up the entire face. Go with that!


  	thank you madam  i'm just going to order the stuff tonight. i dont feel like going to the counter lmao  I'll go to the counter when i get a bit lighter in the fall/winter to get matched with the foundations im interested in

  	ETA:  Do you have Maybellines Bold Gold to compare it to apparence by any chance?? i already ordered apparance anyways along with mirifique and les beige in 30


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 4, 2013)

luvlydee said:


> thank you madam  i'm just going to order the stuff tonight. i dont feel like going to the counter lmao  I'll go to the counter when i get a bit lighter in the fall/winter to get matched with the foundations im interested in  ETA:  Do you have Maybellines Bold Gold to compare it to apparence by any chance?? i already ordered apparance anyways along with mirifique and les beige in 30


  No, I don't have the Maybelline item. I steer clear of drugstore makeup outside of the occasional lipstick.


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Aug 5, 2013)

It's hard to stop buying Chanel once you start.

  	My first item was the Perfection Lumiere foundation, I wear it in 94 Ambre and can wear 114 Ambre in the summer.

  	I also have the blushes in Plum Attraction, Frivole and Brume D' Or, the contour powder in Notorious and the higlighter  Poudre Signee de Chanel.

  	[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Lastly, for eye products, I have the Illusion de Ombre's in Illusioire and Ebloui, as well as the Le Volume de Chanel mascara.[/FONT]

  	[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Recently, I bought two of their new Les Beiges powders and the retractable kabuki brush.[/FONT]


----------



## luvlydee (Aug 5, 2013)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> * It's hard to stop buying Chanel once you start. *   My first item was the Perfection Lumiere foundation, I wear it in 94 Ambre and can wear 114 Ambre in the summer.  I also have the blushes in Plum Attraction, Frivole and Brume D' Or, the contour powder in Notorious and the higlighter  Poudre Signee de Chanel.   [COLOR=333333]Lastly, for eye products, I have the Illusion de Ombre's in Illusioire and Ebloui, as well as the Le Volume de Chanel mascara. [/COLOR]  [COLOR=333333]Recently, I bought two of their new Les Beiges powders and the retractable kabuki brush. [/COLOR]


  Im learning that the long way. I ordered my first item aug 1  (cream blush and it still hasnt come yet)  and i have already ordered 2 les beiges powder (will return one) and 2 illusion dombre. All within 4 days. I plan on buying a foundation (or 2 lol) and then move on to the 2 tom ford items ive been forever lemming


----------



## sss215 (Aug 17, 2013)

I have a sample of a few lip colors and Paradis is an instant favorite. It's the perfect bubblegum pink for me. I was surprised how much I love the way it looks on my lips.


----------



## Debbs (Nov 12, 2013)

I am seriously considering getting Chanel Plum Attraction Blush. I saw it in store yesterday. How you ladies that have it feel about it?  Thanks in advance for your feedback (s)!


----------



## califabulous (Nov 16, 2013)

luvlydee said:


> thank you madam  i'm just going to order the stuff tonight. i dont feel like going to the counter lmao  I'll go to the counter when i get a bit lighter in the fall/winter to get matched with the foundations im interested in  ETA:  Do you have Maybellines Bold Gold to compare it to apparence by any chance?? i already ordered apparance anyways along with mirifique and les beige in 30


 Les beige 30... How is that working out? I wanted the holiday set and it has les beiges 40 included. I thought it would be too light. The SA said I could use it as a cheek hightlight??


----------



## Msgyal (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm thinking of getting the perfection lumiere but I have to order online, I'm NC 50 and in Nars I'm New Guinea. What shade do you think I should get?


----------



## Debbs (Nov 16, 2013)

I made the plunge and got Chanel Plum Attraction # 63 from Macy's yesterday evening. It actually does seem smaller in the container that has a built-in mirror and brush compared to the in-store tester. It is the same 6g as Mac blushes but it looks like less tho.


----------



## afulton (Nov 17, 2013)

Msgyal said:


> I'm thinking of getting the perfection lumiere but I have to order online, I'm NC 50 and in Nars I'm New Guinea. What shade do you think I should get?


   I am also NC 50 and I wear Ambre 114.


----------



## afulton (Nov 17, 2013)

Debbs said:


> It is the same 6g as Mac blushes but it looks like less tho.


  Plum Attraction is gorgeous on darker skin tones.  Great choice.


----------



## afulton (Nov 17, 2013)

califabulous said:


> Les beige 30... How is that working out? I wanted the holiday set and it has les beiges 40 included. I thought it would be too light. The SA said I could use it as a cheek hightlight??


  I have both 30 and 40.  I use 30 to highlight and 40 as an overall face powder.


----------



## afulton (Nov 17, 2013)

luvlydee said:


> i need a bit of help deciding which illusion d'ombre to get...
> 
> i am already going to get mirifique first (black with sparkle) but as for my second one i want to have that 'wet look' on my lids so I have narrowed it down to
> Convoitise, Apparence, & Emerveille.
> ...


  I have Ebloui, Illusoire, Mirifique, Vison, Abstraction, Initation, and Fatal.  My favorites are Mirifique, Fatal, and Ebloui.  I need to replace Mirifique and Ebloui because they're almost gone.  I use Mirifique daily to set my eyeliner.  Fatal is great for an easy, effortless look.


----------



## Msgyal (Nov 17, 2013)

afulton said:


> I am also NC 50 and I wear Ambre 114.


  Thank you! How is the coverage for you?


----------



## afulton (Nov 17, 2013)

Msgyal said:


> Thank you! How is the coverage for you?


  Coverage is great.   I really like it.


----------



## Msfaszion (Dec 3, 2013)

afulton said:


> *I love Chanel!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 @afulton can you share the glossimers that you have


----------



## Shamara (Nov 10, 2014)

Hello All! Chanel products are excellent! I love and use a few items from their skincare line...I also love the makeup brushes, mascara, powder blushes, and their lipgloss.


----------

